# 2017 East Cape Fury Build



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

Things are coming along on the new skiff, getting really excited to see it get into rigging shortly. Now that the Glide has sold, I'm itching to head down to pick up the new skiff. Really looking forward to this!


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Congrats! Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

She's coming along, probably looks a little different now, hopefully I'll be posting some more pics here soon. Getting close!!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Very nice. You should post a build sheet, and more pictures. Lots more pictures!


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

I'll be getting some more pictures here soon. Last I heard, boat was going into two tone then the rigging begins. Here's a breakdown of the setup:

60hp Suzuki
Blackout package 
Casting Platform
Grey Faux Teak SeaDek on casting and poling platforms
Reel Pads under gunnels 
Center console with hoop grab bar up top and one on each side
LED underwater light and under gunnel lights
pre-wired for a 24v 80# Minn Kota ST iPilot
Onboard 3 bank charger
JL 7.7" speakers in the console wired to a bluetooth receiver
6' Powerpole

There's a few other small details but that's the main stuff. REALLY looking forward to the skiff, ever since the glide sold, I don't know what to do with myself.


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

Things are coming along! Getting closer and closer.


----------



## rjackh90 (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks great. What is that hull color called?


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Hey, in that second picture looks like an Evo with an F70 on it in the background...


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

rjackh90 said:


> Looks great. What is that hull color called?


Looks like Kingston gray


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

rjackh90 said:


> Looks great. What is that hull color called?


It is the Kingston Grey color


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

Some more progress on the build!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

That two tone looks awesome!

And I'm counting all the Evo's in the background of that last pic...


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

Fritz said:


> That two tone looks awesome!
> 
> And I'm counting all the Evo's in the background of that last pic...



They had an order of 6 Evo's I believe go through!


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

They put out some amazing skiffs. I love my Vantage. I have only had for 4 months but already dreaming of what to get next.


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

csnaspuck said:


> They put out some amazing skiffs. I love my Vantage. I have only had for 4 months but already dreaming of what to get next.


Yeah I had the glide before this build started... now I'm over here wondering when I'll be putting an order in for a Vantage. Haha


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

Console in!!!


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Dude. Talk about good lookin'!


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Can't go wrong with Kingston gray


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

They seem to be cranking out the boats.


----------



## Seas2Exist (Jul 16, 2016)

That is going to be a sweet rig! Congrats!


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

Buttoning up some details! She'll be ready next week sometime!


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I saw it yesterday very nice! congrats


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

looking awesome! 
congrats, Sir!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice!!!!


----------



## papapogey (Jul 27, 2016)

really like the cut down console with the dual cup holders


----------

